# Chapman vs UCLA screenwriting mfa



## keith2110 (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been accepted to Chapman for screenwriting, and I had an interview with UCLA, so I should be hearing from them in the next week or so. Based on my research, both schools seem amazing, and if I get into UCLA as well, choosing will be a very difficult decision.

I'd love to hear a comparison of these two schools, and especially if you got into both, how did you pick one over the other?


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 24, 2010)

as a student at chapman, I don't want to cast aspersions on my own school, but UCLA is where I'd go if I'd have gotten into both programs.  A-UCLA is a state school, so it will cost less, B-UCLA is in LA instead of an hour away, and C-UCLA is a well established and respected program while Chapman is just wading into the deep end now.  That being said, I don't know what the major differences between the programs are.


----------



## solojones (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, it won't really cost less unless you're a California resident. It's just as expensive as Chapman for out of state students.

However, even though I'm a Chapman student, I get the impression UCLA still has the better writing program. Not for production, but yes for writing. Although we do still have some awesome profs.


----------

